# My first kid figure



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my cousin Lyn Sulivan circa 1960. He lived in Illinois when I lived there and we spent weekends, holidays and a good part of our summers together. This figure is part of a set that began with a nude figure I posted a few months back. Lyn was the cousin I refer to in the post. He passed away December 30th 2007 of complications from diabeties. The last time I saw him, he looked a lot like the figue above, which I did without the benefit of photo.
I'm still working on the likeness, but I have the expression down cold.
I think this figure will work in both 1:22 scale as well as 1:20.3 as you can see below I have it posing next to a Preiser girl figure that is 1:22.








And now next to my Kamaka figure in 1:20.3


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

A wonderful figure! But that kid doesn't look like either of the adult figures. Might be time to call the cops.

Mark


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice, I particularly like the tennis shoes and the rolled up pant legs. 

Bob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. 

In 1:29, I usually skip the buckle detail, and in the '30's I usually put simpler shoes, if any. Knee holes and unbuttoned sides are important details


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, 
Thanks, BTW, Lynns Mom was a redhead (but she wasn't that hot!) and Kamaka looks a lot like my dad, his Uncle, so you don't need to call the cops. 
Bob, 
Thanks. When I lived in Ill our family had this ritual, New clothes for school and church 1x a year unless someone was foolish enough to buy you clothing for xmas, and the rest were what we called hand-me-downs. I usually got clothing from my older cousin Jerry because even though he was a good 3 years my senior, he only had 1 year on me in height, but our feet were the same size. I have/had big feet/firm foundations so I never inhereted hand me down shoes. But thats ok on the shoe side, I barely needed more than a pair a year since I refused to wear them unless I was at school, in church, or it was the dead of winter (it snowed a lot in Peoria). This partly because I loved walking around barefooted, and partly because the shoes I got were always a size larger than I needed sos I could "grow in to them". I spent my entire childhood barefoot when ever possible and wearing shoes larger than my feet because I couldn't get a pair of hand-me-down shoes that fit. 
Lynn was a year younger than I was, shorter (thats why the paint legs are rolled up) but stouter. His feet surprisingly enough were only 2 years behind mine in growth so he was the fortunate heir to my redball jets, which were almost in priestene condition since I never wore them unless forced and couldn't wear them in the winter and one size too big for him once he got them. 
Tom, 
I haven't worked in 1:29th scale yet. Sounds very small, so I might be tempted to skip some of the details too.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I too was a barefoot kid and that was my normal outfit, though I never agreed to the standard flat-top haircut. The other boys wore pants, not overalls. We got new shoes for school. Summer clothes were simply bluejeans cut off for shorts. In the 60's we were *supposed* to wear dress clothes to school. I wasn't the only kid in my class in jeans, but I was the only one in overalls. Being very small, and rather skinny, that was about the only way I could keep pants up, and overalls don't snap like suspenders. Ow. I was the oldest of us 3, but Carol was the biggest. In fact, for a while, Karen was bigger than me. Being far from our cousins, we didn't have much in the way of hand-me-downs. Pants (or overalls) became shorts when the knee-holes got so big they'd rip whenever I straightened out my knee. Since I wasn't much into growing, clothes were usually worn out instead of out grown. Shirts lasted for years 'cause I didn't wear them in the summer or when not needed the rest of the year. 

Didn't know we were poor. Dad was a teacher and Mom a stay-at-home mom. One year we didn't have money for new school shoes, but we got new shoes during Christmas break. I thought it was nice that the snow didn't come in and make my sock wet any more. Since I didn't wear them all summer, they didn't "flap" like Mike's. 

I still prefer bibs and "wear no unnecessary shoes."


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice kid figure! Not the easiest thing to do. Well done.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking kid! Now your a dad  Say, how about an engineer for the new K-27?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, 
Send me a new K-27 and I'll be happy to make you an engineer that fits in it


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 01/17/2008 6:26 PM
Jim, 
Send me a new K-27 and I'll be happy to make you an engineer that fits in it " />
Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 01/19/2008 2:23 PM
Posted By rkapuaala on 01/17/2008 6:26 PM
Jim, 
Send me a new K-27 and I'll be happy to make you an engineer that fits in it







" />
Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard,
Looks as if your kid is still too young to take note of the woman in the miniskirt …  Well, he's apt to figure it out in a while.
Llyn


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You didn't see "Funniest home videos" yesterday, did you?[]


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 01/21/2008 8:08 AM
You didn't see "Funniest home videos" yesterday, did you?[" align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/biggrin.gif" />]


No, why?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Little boy on the beach. He'd follow the water out, but when it would come back up, he'd back up quickly. Then two ladies in skimpy swimsuits walked by. They definitely had his attention.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 01/19/2008 9:49 PM
Posted By blackburn49 on 01/19/2008 2:23 PM
Posted By rkapuaala on 01/17/2008 6:26 PM
Jim, 
Send me a new K-27 and I'll be happy to make you an engineer that fits in it







" />
Seems reasonable to me.




Ouch! That's an expensive engineer! Sherman doesn't fit the B' K-27, I tried. Vincent looks like he'd fit but he's leaning out the fireman's side of the cab. There's a lot of K-27 owners looking for a quality engineer to run her.  Modify Vincent to lean the other way and put a cap on him like Sherman and you could be saying cha-ching


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, 
I could modify Sherman to sit like minime. Minime fits anywhere vincent fits, but is looking out the fireman's window. I could make Sherman looking either direction and fold his hands on his lap, or I could put his arm out at the same height as Vincent.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you modify Sherman to have his arm out and sitting like Vincent (Only on the engineers side). You'd have at least 1 sale  I'll get some close measurements of the seat and post them.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, 
I would need at minimum a mock up of the cab to be sure he fit. There could be breaks, plumbing or johnston bar interferring with the feet, no way to tell without an engine. But if you say Vincent fits with his other arm resting on the window, then no need measure.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I don't have Vincent only Sherman. I was only thinking Vincent would fit. I didn't think about something in the way of the feet, I better check that. 

The measurements I took were, floor to top of seat, .95 inches, from front of seat to back of seat, .71 inches. If someone has more accurate measurements then please jump in  I have a 6 inch digital caliper but it was tough to get in the cab with it so I'm not 100% on those measurements. Unless someone knows of an easy way to take off the cab roof? 

If you want to send me a Vincent I'll take some pics and send him back? Or if someone in your neck of the woods has a K-27 maybe they could let you check him out for size?  I'm not sure where Oz is but I'd like to go there some day   But flying monkeys could get nasty./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll tell ya what; if you have some sculpty and some wire. make a zig zag object that will fit directly into the seat and between any controls and plumbing snuggly. The top, which would represent the back of the figure needs to be as high as you can go without touching the top rail of the window. and the foot should extend all the way to the closests equipment on the floor. It would look something like this; 
Side View 

back - | 
| 
| 
|________ 
| 
| 
|____ - Foot

If you can do that and send it to me, I can make a figure that will fit the cab.
Oh, and mark the height of the window with a small point sharpy at the height of the window sill where the elbow
should rest. I'll make sure that I get the arm height right on that measurement.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, forgot the seat to window height. Okay, I'll do that, will need the address to mail?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 01/24/2008 3:34 PM
Oops, forgot the seat to window height. Okay, I'll do that, will need the address to mail?
When you get the sculpty guage baked and ready to send email me directly.
Don't forget to test fit it before and after you bake.


----------

